

Time is broken, we need to fix it - marcuspovey
http://www.marcus-povey.co.uk/2012/10/04/we-need-to-fix-time/

======
mooism2
s/latitude/longitude/.

No arguments on the substantive points, although I am wary of software
misinterpreting a time in an instant message, and therefore converting it in a
way that doesn't make sense to either of the participants.

